# animated sync icon.



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

i am trying to change the sync icon from a static one to animated, running BAMF forever 1.0.6. i was reading about changing some XML's? I tried simple image swap, ninjamorph, UOT doesnt have the animated sync icons i liked and if they were ones i liked i could not select individual images to use only the whole icon pack. can someone please help me.


----------

